# Help Needed - Building a PC



## baksteen8168 (20/7/21)

So I'm looking at replacing my aging i7-3770 PC with something new. The question is what?

Primarily it will be used as a workstation but I want to be able to play the occasional game on it. I know there is a massive shortage with regards to GPU's and they are going for insane prices at the moment, so my thinking is to build the base components now and later purchase a GPU.

Do I go for i5 / i7 / ryzen 5 / ryzen 7....
Is ram speed really a big deal? or is 2666mhz fine?
Where is the cheapest place to procure these items?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (20/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> So I'm looking at replacing my aging i7-3770 PC with something new. The question is what?
> 
> Primarily it will be used as a workstation but I want to be able to play the occasional game on it. I know there is a massive shortage with regards to GPU's and they are going for insane prices at the moment, so my thinking is to build the base components now and later purchase a GPU.
> 
> ...


Hey boet, they had a huge sale in KZN a week or so ago...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/21)

Raindance said:


> Hey boet, they had a huge sale in KZN a week or so ago...
> 
> Regards


Unfortunately I missed it. I had work obligations

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> Unfortunately I missed it. I had work obligations


Check gumtree, there might be someone who scored one last week and doesn't know how to switch it on and think it's broke

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zer0_C00L (21/7/21)

If you not going to be overclocking, 2666 is plenty. AMD Ryzen is the more affordable option now and with the cpu speeds they offer, i5 will probably do the job. Check the upgrade kits at Evetech and add the GPU at a later stage. Not sure if AMD cpu's offer on board graphics though

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/7/21)

Zer0_C00L said:


> If you not going to be overclocking, 2666 is plenty. AMD Ryzen is the more affordable option now and with the cpu speeds they offer, i5 will probably do the job. Check the upgrade kits at Evetech and add the GPU at a later stage. Not sure if AMD cpu's offer on board graphics though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input. I'll definitely take a look at the upgrade kits there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

